# Well this is a new one....



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

A tornado watch in january ...?

TORNADO WATCH OUTLINE UPDATE FOR WT 2
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
235 PM CST MON JAN 7 2008

TORNADO WATCH 2 IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 900 PM CST FOR THE
FOLLOWING LOCATIONS

ILC007-011-015-031-037-039-043-053-063-071-073-075-089-091-093-
095-097-099-103-105-107-111-113-123-131-141-143-155-161-175-177-
179-187-195-197-201-203-080300-
/O.NEW.KWNS.TO.A.0002.080107T2035Z-080108T0300Z/

IL
. ILLINOIS COUNTIES INCLUDED ARE

BOONE BUREAU CARROLL
COOK DEKALB DE WITT
DUPAGE FORD GRUNDY
HENDERSON HENRY IROQUOIS
KANE KANKAKEE KENDALL
KNOX LAKE LA SALLE
LEE LIVINGSTON LOGAN
MARSHALL MCHENRY MCLEAN
MERCER OGLE PEORIA
PUTNAM ROCK ISLAND STARK
STEPHENSON TAZEWELL WARREN
WHITESIDE WILL WINNEBAGO
WOODFORD
$$


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I was just gonna post this....and we have a chance of 1 to 2 inches tommorow night...Crazy weather! Oh well, I will take the payup


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

They just changed it to a warning.

One was spotted


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

crazy chicagoland weather. tornados tonight, snow tomorrow night....Love this place...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess a tornado touched down in Harvard. Sitting here in Woodstock the clouds are dark and moving pretty fast toward the NE.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

the weather wont stop the BBQ in january tho


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Tornado in Poplar Grove, IL....large amounts of damage. Numerous twisters in Wisconsin


----------



## Mowman62531 (Jun 19, 2004)

We are also under a tornado watch. Just an hour ago we had tons of hail!


----------

